# This is called: untitled



## killmaven (Jan 17, 2013)

My 5th painting. First landscape. I regret the godawful moon. 11x17 acrylic on canvas board.


----------



## stonezephyr (Jan 17, 2013)

I like this one. I love the style you used for the mesa's. The colors are great and the moon is only half visible anyways.

great stuff.


----------



## killmaven (Jan 17, 2013)

Thank you so much for your comment, stonezephyr. I crave/fear input. I've been playing a lot of Borderlands2, and my style has been...influenced.


----------



## stonezephyr (Jan 17, 2013)

I dig, Now I see where you got the cel-shaded look from! very cool, do more.


----------



## killmaven (Jan 17, 2013)

Black liner brush...cannot help..more incoming.


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

Nice colors...except maybe the use of the greens in the trees...nice balance between the upper and lower design. This is almost surreal/abstract...on my computer screen the yellows are shown up as yellow/green and the sky being more blue/Violette. So with that said, to make this piece a stronger piece, if you went with the sky being the color that it is now this piece could have more suitable with the ground color being an yellow orange.

Or the ground being the color that it is the sky being a red/violet... 

Really don't think the tree works in the lower right of the piece but it does balance the existing moon...However I really like the look of a waterfall that is happening from the land.

Nice piece...


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

It almost has a watercolor effect - I like it a lot. I do agree with George on the tree - I think the overall impact could have been greater by leaving the tree out and maybe altering the colors a little bit... Overall though, for only your 5th painting and 1st landscape you did really well! Probably better than I would do to be honest.


----------



## PainterKen (Jan 14, 2013)

Great painting, Killmaven! I agree on the bottom-right tree. To me, it just seems to pop out of no where, and feels a little lonely and lost compared to everything else in the painting. I wouldn't worry about the moon so much, though, as it's barely noticable. Some of the shadows on the rocks (mesas?) is that the one on the left has a shadow in the front...I can't tell if the moon is "behind" that, and it's an intended shadow, or if it was darkened for some other reason. But overall, I really like this painting (and yea, I can see the BL2 influence too, hah).


----------



## killmaven (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks for all the helpful remarks! (George, Chanda, Ken) This did translate a bit darker overall than it is IRL. I guess I was so worried about that moon that I never even considered the tree. It might have come off better if I made it more bare to intensify the lonely and isolated feel that Ken mentioned. 
As for the "watercolor" effect, I was sort of experimenting with layering some medium/thin washes. 
I'm definitely feeling good about this forum so far. It's nice to be able to get good critique without getting the pompous treatment one would usually expect on the internet. I think I will definitely continue on with this community.


----------



## PainterKen (Jan 14, 2013)

killmaven said:


> It's nice to be able to get good critique without getting the pompous treatment one would usually expect on the internet. I think I will definitely continue on with this community.


I agree! I was a bit afraid at first, but I figured..."hey...it's the internet, no one knows who I am and I don't have to take it face-to-face",


----------



## Cass (Jan 24, 2013)

I really like the mesas - not too good at landscapes myself, so I admire your work. With the desert scene, I would perhaps expect to see a cactus, not a tree. I like the moon too, it adds character. Keep it up!


----------



## killmaven (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks for taking the time to comment. I've gotten some good input I can use in the future here.


----------

